# Amir Johnson agrees to 5 yr 34 mil



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Good deal for Amir. He will be a solid backup for us for years to come.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Yikes that dollar considering his production level scares me ALOT I was thinking he would get something like 3 years 15 mil


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

We probably overpaid him by close to a mil a year but I like what I've seen from Amir last year and thinks that he has a lot of upside. He brings a lot of toughness and bulk and is just what we need off the bench.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Amir Johnson sucks. This is just as bad as Isiah giving Jerome James that contract. Probably much worse.


----------



## tr1986 (Nov 6, 2008)

five years? I like Amir and all, but ...


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

BG7 said:


> Amir Johnson sucks. This is just as bad as Isiah giving Jerome James that contract. Probably much worse.


Probably one of the dumbest things you've said in awhile.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jerome James' contract was like, the worst contract of all time. 

This is bad, but not historically bad. Amir will atleast provide hustle. Jerome James once hustled to the front of a line at Burger King. That's it.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

Im alright with the deal if youre going to make Amir the 1st big off bench or expect him to be starting at the 5 sometime within the next two years. 

Hes the perfect complement to a finesse 4 who likes to play from the outside - Amir will hustle, rebound, defend, do all the dirty work that Bargnani wont/cant do.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

unless BC is set on playing him major minutes for the next few years i don't see why he handed him that contract. BC is shooting himself in the foot by letting his pride get in his way. just because you give him a big contract does not make him a better player.

i really like amir johnson, and i really think he could be worth this money, but i just don't see the raps organization having enough faith in the guy to play him enough. he played extremely well last year and got the most consistent minutes out of his entire career, and even that wasn't quite worth this much.

it would be different if he were the starting C for the thunder of course.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Like I said in the main forum Amir's market value is at least 5 mil per. I don't see him making less than Darko and if you count his upside he is about the same value as Drew Gooden. The guy made over 4 mil last year so the thought of resigning him for Kris Humphries money isn't at all realistic.

The deal actually turns out to be 33 mil instead of 34 mil. It's not a bargain by any stretch but it is closer to fair as people may think. At 23 Amir will only get better and we are paying for the prime of his career.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

BG7 said:


> Amir Johnson sucks. This is just as bad as Isiah giving Jerome James that contract. Probably much worse.


The only ways this could be worse than the Jerome James contract is if Amir Johnson...

1) loses a limb
2) goes blind
3) gets abducted by aliens


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> The only ways this could be worse than the Jerome James contract is if Amir Johnson...
> 
> 1) loses a limb
> 2) goes blind
> 3) gets abducted by aliens


Or bloats up to 300 pounds.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

NeoSamurai said:


> Or bloats up to 300 pounds.


I think it would have to be at least 375 to catch Jerome.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

its a market value deal, if a bum like Gooden got the same its a good deal considering Amir still has upside.
Amir starts I think plays 35 MPG

I am thinking PF Jhonson 28 Davis 23
C Bargnani 36 Jhonson 7 Filler the rest


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

If Amir continues to develop this will be a decent deal. It is a little bit more than I would like to spend on him, but his hustle, defense, and ability to play well without needing plays called for him make him a player I am happy to have on the team>


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I generally don't approve of signing supporting cast types to hefty long term deals before you have a franchise player or two in place already. I don't necessarily think that the length or dollar amount were all that unreasonable, but if Bosh is committed then the Raptors should be tearing things down and unloading players for prospects and picks, not filling out the bench.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

We're capped out anyway, what difference does it make how much we give our role players?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Because it's one more contract that keeps the team from getting under the cap, which is the easiest way to facilitate a rebuild. The Pacers took that mentality instead of committing to a complete tear-down, and they're _still_ waiting for the resulting cap figures from the O'neal/Artest/Jackson team to come off the books so they can rebuild, with only a series of 30-odd win seasons to show for it.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I don't think having Amir Johnson vs. not having him would make much of a difference win wise. Hustle and blue collar guys while important generally do not turn losing teams into winning teams. If Bosh does leave the team the Raptors will likely keep guys like Bargnani/DeRozan/Davis/Weems/Amir around while getting rid of older guys like Turkoglu/Jack/Calderon. I don't expect the team to lose like the Nets but a 20-25 win season may be in store for us. With or without Amir that would be the case not to mention if there ever comes a time to move him, he is a lot more movable than a guy like Troy Murphy or Dunleevy. Like I said, he is a 23 year old big with potential, at 6 mil a year he won't be that difficult to move.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

seifer0406 said:


> I don't think having Amir Johnson vs. not having him would make much of a difference win wise. Hustle and blue collar guys while important generally do not turn losing teams into winning teams. If Bosh does leave the team the Raptors will likely keep guys like Bargnani/DeRozan/Davis/Weems/Amir around while getting rid of older guys like Turkoglu/Jack/Calderon.


This is what the Raptors need to do going forward. Unload the older guys with big contracts for expirings and whatever picks/prospects they can get their hands on, build a bad team around Bargs/Derozan and let them develop, and then hope to land one or two stars through the draft/free ageny/trades in the next two to three years. Unless Amir becomes an excellent post-up option his contract is a step backwards, even if it is a fair dollar amount.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Bogg said:


> This is what the Raptors need to do going forward. Unload the older guys with big contracts for expirings and whatever picks/prospects they can get their hands on, build a bad team around Bargs/Derozan and let them develop, and then hope to land one or two stars through the draft/free ageny/trades in the next two to three years. Unless Amir becomes an excellent post-up option his contract is a step backwards, even if it is a fair dollar amount.


I really don't see how it's a step backwards. Amir is a young guy with potential and we're trying to rebuild with young guys with potential. It's not like we went out and signed a veteran player. If anything after Bosh leaves I can see increasing playing time for a guy like Amir which can only mean good things development wise.


----------



## changv10 (Apr 25, 2005)

There's a rumor that the raptors are close to signing someone with the MLE. I'm thinking signing Amir Johnson is not using the MLE, right? There are rumblings that it is Ryan Gomes. It would be nice if its Brendan Haywood.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

seifer0406 said:


> I really don't see how it's a step backwards. Amir is a young guy with potential and we're trying to rebuild with young guys with potential. It's not like we went out and signed a veteran player. If anything after Bosh leaves I can see increasing playing time for a guy like Amir which can only mean good things development wise.


I suppose it's all about how Amir develops, but the contract costs them some flexibility. If he turns into a legitimate starting big man then they actually got him for a bit of a bargain, but if not it's going to hinder their ability to rebuild. Like I said, I don't necessarily hate the contract itself, just the idea of giving long term contracts to role players before you have stars in place. We'll see how it turns out I guess. 



changv10 said:


> There's a rumor that the raptors are close to signing someone with the MLE. I'm thinking signing Amir Johnson is not using the MLE, right? There are rumblings that it is Ryan Gomes. It would be nice if its Brendan Haywood.


The Raptors should have had Bird Rights to Johnson, so he wouldn't have used up any of their exception when they re-signed him. However, if BC tries to give the full MLE to Ryan Gomes then ownership needs to block the deal and fire him on the spot. Nothing against Ryan Gomes, but committing nearly 12 million+ a year to a pair of reserve forwards while you're trying to rebuild is idiotic.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

changv10 said:


> There's a rumor that the raptors are close to signing someone with the MLE. I'm thinking signing Amir Johnson is not using the MLE, right? There are rumblings that it is Ryan Gomes. It would be nice if its Brendan Haywood.


The rumor is reported by Doug Smith, which means it's completely fabricated.

I think it all depends on what Bosh does. BC has said in interviews that he is waiting for Bosh to make a decision and then go from there.


----------



## changv10 (Apr 25, 2005)

Maybe its just a sign for Chris Bosh to let him know that this organization is willing to spend and look for talent, and look to improve. That's always a positive. Maybe not Ryan Gomes, but these guys I wouldn't mind:

(c) Brendan Haywood
(pg) Raymond Felton
(sf) Travis Outlaw
(sf) Matt Barnes


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Gomes isn't a free agent, so...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Gomes is a free agent. Portland waived him for his partial (500K) salary. He's free to go wherever he wants.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

HKF said:


> Gomes is a free agent. Portland waived him for his partial (500K) salary. He's free to go wherever he wants.


Ok my mistake.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Lets not forget he's only 22 or 23 and has already been in the league for a while. He still has a lot of potential. Not crazy about all the money but with Bosh gone we gotta replace him somehow.


----------

